#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
<rizaldi> ping rizaldi
<Guest58930> hi every one
<Guest58930> gggggggggggg
<SergioMeneses> Guest58930, hi
<dholbach> hello hello - we'll start in a couple of minutes
<dholbach> I'll give you all the link in a bit, just finishing up something else :)
<dholbach> imagine the hold music of your choice :)
<gordonmedley> will it auto start on the url frontpage?
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, jejeje great
<dholbach> gordonmedley, I don't think so, as I'll have to update the video url :-/
<gordonmedley> k
<dholbach> but in any case we'll make it so you don't miss anything :)
<rizaldi> hello all
<SergioMeneses> rizaldi, hi
<pankaj> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rizaldi> hahahhahahahga
<rizaldi> ubuntu is cool
<rizaldi> hahahaha
<rizaldi> i like comic about ubuncu hahahha
<dholbach> alright, started
<dholbach> can you see it on http://ubuntuonair.com/?
<gordonmedley> says it will start in a few moments
<gordonmedley> but the window did change
<rizaldi> okey i already
<dholbach> perfect
<vibhav> o/
<kidx> Hello guys
<vibhav> hello kidx
<kidx> Any one know the issue with Xubuntu where window snaping wont disable its always there kinda weird?
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, \o
<gordonmedley> had to refresh to get the live video to play
<vibhav> Yes, that is the correct way say my name :)
<kidx> I really like Xubuntu that's a hardcore os i have been testing raring and giving feed back.
<kidx> can you link me here
<dholbach> askubuntu.com
 * achiang waves
<kidx> Xubuntu on there as well?
<kidx> can you get a Nexuiz 7 pay as you go or it a plan?
<mfisch> can someone post the link for joining the private hangout for achiang and I?
<mfisch> dholbach: ^^^
<mfisch> lol
<achiang> haha
<mfisch> JoseeAntonioR: do you have the private link to join the hangout as a presenter?
<kidx> how do I ask a question on ask ubuntu i might go to the forums.
<achiang> dholbach: hi, i'm here. :)
<navegante_libre> Hi everyone. Holbach, I would like to know if there are any plans to bring Ubuntu for Android to life in this next releases of the SO; specially now we know we can run Ubuntu in the Nexus... Thank you very much :)
<mfisch> yes, soon
<mfisch> soon for raring ringtail
<dholbach> mfisch, achiang: do you want to join in?
<achiang> sure, why not?
<dholbach> awesome
<mfisch> sure
 * mfisch is recovering from a cold and won't talk too much
<dholbach> just invited you
<kidx> I can't wait for a Xubuntu Dev so i can ask questions?
<navegante_libre> I meant OS, sorry :P
 * mfisch needs an invite
<gordonmedley> who's the guy talking now?  Link to his blog post?
<mfisch> gordonmedley: alex chiang is talking now, let me find his blo
<mfisch> blog
<gordonmedley> ty
<mfisch> http://www.chizang.net/alex/blog/2012/11/23/memory-leaks-in-ubuntu-episode-i-detection/
<c_smith_> this has me wishing I have a Nexus 7, but I have an Acer Iconia Tab A100, not exactly dissatisfied with it.
<gordonmedley> many domos
<c_smith_> the Iconia Tabs are notorious for being one of the harder to modify tablets.
<kidx> Any one know why i get errors in Xubuntu 12.04 seemed smooth but too many crashes in 12.10 and snap to windows error in 12.10
<vibhav> kidx: You might find hellp to #xubuntu
<vibhav> help*
<kidx> I was told there it was not stable
<kidx> it was missing some things if I remember
<c_smith_> kidx: you might want to take that to #xubuntu (the xubuntu support channel
<c_smith_> )
<Guest36729> Any news about wayland? :)
<c_smith_> kidx: this is purely for the current Ubuntu On Air episode.
<c_smith_> Guest36729: so I'm not the only one interested in Wayland.
<thealrightymanfo> So, when was the idea for Ubuntu for Nexus 7 born?
<thealrightymanfo> And why the N7 was used for Ubuntu?
<mfisch> We started working on it in October
<mfisch> we did about 3 weeks of work prior to releasing the image before UDS
<thealrightymanfo> mfisch: But why only the N7?
<mfisch> the N7 was used because it's a good reference platform, it's fairly cheap, a good size
<mfisch> the idea with this project is to improve Ubuntu on tablets in general, touch work, reduce memory, etc
<vibhav> thealrightymanfo: The wiki says "The Nexus 7 is an inexpensive device which allows us to make sure that Ubuntu Core runs great on a tablet device. Together we can focus on one device, one chipset, one hardware configuration and get Ubuntu Core to just run great on it."
<vibhav> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<vibhav> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_leak too
<mfisch> #ubuntu-arm is the IRC channel
<mfisch> achiang: #ubuntu-arm
<mfisch> you can talk to ogra-cb, achiang, or mfisch
<mfisch> or just ask in #ubuntu-arm
<mfisch> we have a Nux blocker
<thealrightymanfo> What are widgets?
<thealrightymanfo> Those tiny utilities?
<mfisch> widgets like buttons, bars, etc
<mfisch> I've got it covered here
<dholbach> he's too modest :)
<vibhav> :D
<mfisch> yes that's the worst bug
<mfisch> the rotation bugs were bad, they're fixed in R now
<thealrightymanfo> Do I need to have arm hardware to help out with arm development?
<thealrightymanfo> Yes, a live demo would be GREAT!
<vibhav> thealrightymanfo: :)
<mfisch> thealrightymanfo: no, you don't
<mfisch> thealrightymanfo: there are a number of ways you can help w/o arm hardware
<thealrightymanfo> like?
<mfisch> looking at Nexus7 bugs and trying to confirm them on your laptop, looking for bugs upstream, testing fixes on your laptop
<mfisch> thealrightymanfo: let me find my blog post
<thealrightymanfo> sure
<mfisch> thealrightymanfo: http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=307
<thealrightymanfo> thanks
<mfisch> thealrightymanfo: sfeole on #ubuntu-arm is our Bug "master" right now and would love help
 * sfeole waves o/
<mfisch> If you remove the bugs specific to our kernel configuration and bugs specific to the Tegra3 chipset, almost all bugs are not ARM specific
<mfisch> 80+% of Nexus7 bugs also exist on x86 devices
<mfisch> we have lots of work to do and can use help in any capacity
 * mfisch takes vacation
<wiwnhd> Could you talk on syncs?
<navegante_libre> Thank you very much, Holbach :)
<wiwnhd> Thanks for a great session Daniel
<dholbach> wiwnhd, maybe the next time - but if you're in a hurry, you might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess which gives you most of the necessary information
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/introduction-to-ubuntu-development.html also covers how we interact with Debian
<wiwnhd> Sure, I just needed a pointer
<wiwnhd> The wiki page will be able to help me, thanks
<dholbach> wiwnhd, great
<dholbach> thanks navegante_libre
<dholbach> any more questions which remained open during the hangout?
<bobweaver> it works
<bobweaver> valgrind is a friend
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-26
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/26/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
 * dkessel reloads ubuntuonair.com
<dkessel> shouldn't there be a live q&a?
<toddc> yes but he is in sweden and may have issues
<dkessel> oh ok
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-27
<Darkangel219230> hello
<rRr> weekly webcast comin up?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Weekly Ubuntu Webcast - Speakers: jono, dholbach, mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/27/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-25
<jsjgruber-xt> There's a "Not found" error on the ubuntuonair.com web page.
<aveemashfaq> the meeting has once again been delayed by an hour
<balloons> jsjgruber-xt, should be fixed
<nanek> Hello :)
<balloons> hello
<balloons> about 12 minutes away now :-)
<Jemmanuelr> hi all
<antony> hello
<DimitriYiphiani> hel
<antony> hi
<Jemmanuelr> alguien habla español?
<antony> yo hablo españo
<Jemmanuelr> ok
<antony> español
<Jemmanuelr> ok antony
<antony> ok Jemmanuelr
<midox> ls
<hareeeee> :D
<midox> xD
<balloons> we are live :-)
<balloons> Feel free to ask your questions with QUESTION
<nanek> Houston, we have a lift off!
<nanek> [QUESTION] When will we be able to see and test the Unity 8, and is it true what Mark S. said - it would be almost the SAME as Unity on the phone? Isn't that what Microsoft tried and failed!? I am referring to Q&A with Mark Shuttleworth.
<balloons> summit.ubuntu.com hosts the UOS video sessions
<balloons> developer.ubuntu.com/showdown
<balloons> ^^ contest info
<balloons> developer.ubuntu.com/scopes
<DimitriYiphiani> Q: What about Open Source .Net?
<dholbach> QUESTION: Why should people care about scopes?
<mhall119> DimitriYiphiani: please use the whole word "QUESTION"
<DimitriYiphiani> QUESTION: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<DimitriYiphiani> QUESTION: What about Open Source .Net?
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22361/testing-unity-8-desktop/ is I think the session
<dholbach> QUESTION: balloons: is that the new house in your  background?
<dholbach> QUESTION: Do you have some thoughts on http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/11/24/ubuntu-governance-reboot-five-proposals/?
<mhall119> dholbach: :-P
<mhall119> you can join ya know
<dholbach> mhall119, no no no, I'm working on a few training materials at the same time :)
<balloons> dholbach, indeed new house :-)
<nanek> Nicholas thank you :D
<balloons> there's some wall art, but looks cut off
<balloons> any guesses?
<dholbach> mhall119, your name in the lower third is wrong
<dholbach> unless you changed it recently
<balloons> dholbach, LOL, looks correct
<dholbach> balloons, spelling is not your strength, right? :-P
<mhall119> dholbach: somehow I'm on my wife's account :/
<nanek> Michelle got it, thank you :D Great, me gusta :D
<dholbach> haha, great
<balloons> freel free to ask any questions you have, just prefix them with QUESTION. Thanks!
<Guest52154> When we can expect Ubuntu mobile ?
<dholbach> :-)
<nanek> [QUESTION] Will Ubuntu run any more Indiegogo campaigns?
<czajkowski> mhall119: Getting excited and doing things is great, and people are, just it doesnt seemm to be enough for people
<czajkowski> and I do find in some case this is alienating people
<dholbach> QUESTION: One of the points mentioned in the post was inspiration - do you feel Ubuntu folks can somehow be more inspiring?
<czajkowski> I think thiere have been enough posts!
<czajkowski> not sure another blog post is going to help mhall119
<balloons> freel free to ask any questions you have, just prefix them with QUESTION. Thanks!
<mhall119> czajkowski: I write better in blog format than ML format :)
<dholbach> :-(
 * dholbach storms out
<balloons> hugs!
<balloons> you have good questions :)
<dholbach> .
<czajkowski> dholbach: plus your blog post summed it up well
<czajkowski> not sure it needs to be aded to th
<mhall119> czajkowski: see, blogs are good :)
<czajkowski> leave people ave a think about it till the cc meeting on the 4th
 * czajkowski heads off to get lost in Munich 
<balloons> you have good questions :)
<balloons> freel free to ask any questions you have, just prefix them with QUESTION. Thanks!
<nanek> QUESTION: Shuttleworth frequently speaks about cloud computing, does it means that Ubuntu is going for cloud based future?  - Sorry if I'm boring but, I need do ask some things, after discovering this live Q&A :)
<Guest30597> What happened to Ubuntu touch Phone
<Guest30597> ?
<balloons> Sorry, it's over :-( The delay gets us every time
<nanek> (y) Stay safe :)
<balloons> nanek, great questions!
<nanek> Thank you :D
<balloons> briefly to answer you about cloud, Mark is typically talking about ubuntu server and that side of things
<nanek> Aha, good to hear that, I'm not a big fan of cloud :D
<balloons> on the desktop side, scopes and apps connect you with cloud services so the desktop should also be very internet aware so to speak, but I don't think that's what Mark is driving at
<balloons> files are still local, we still have terminals and local apps :-)
<nanek> Good to hear that, thank you once again :D Bye. Stay safe!
<balloons> nanek, see you next week!
<balloons> cheers everyone, bye!
<homelesspirate_> join
<homelesspirate_> nick homelesspirate
<Roman_Fire> hey anyone on right now to answer any quick questions
<mhall119> Roman_Fire: maybe, depends on the question :)
<davmor2> mhall119: was the question "Is this the sound, the sound of silence?"
<mhall119> davmor2: must have been
<mhall119> or, maybe the question was just whether or not anybody was around to answer it, in which case I did
<davmor2> mhall119: hmmmm tricky
<pamu> hello
<Ervinj> Hi people
<ramsfkasga> sudo get-ubuntu-through-IRC
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
<syedsam> Hi
<mhall119> good morning, the broadcast will be starting momentarily
<Sotomory> Hello World
<mhall119> if you have any questions you can ask them here
<mhall119> start them with "QUESTION"
<mhall119> last chance to get your questions in, ask them now
<mhall119> sneaky popey
<zbenjamin> mhall119: he did hide behind his cat :)
<beuno> QUESTION: WHY IS THERE A CAT GROWING OUT OF POPEY'S CHEST?
<mhall119> beuno: there isn't, there's a popey growing out of that cat
<beuno> that makes more sense
<zbenjamin> that should be put on some quotes wiki
<bitchin> bitches
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers/
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<parth_> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<naemm> hi
<rainheart2027> can u guys merging bluestacks software that run android applications in ubunto the same thing bluestacks desing for windows
<rainheart2027> try it ..why? lot of things run in android means by using ubunto platform it is safer and only using bluestacks software version it can use android software or application multitsking in ubunto.. PLEASE TRY AND BE DONE WITH IT... MANY PEOPLE WILL USE UBUNTO if it run on bluestacks that enable android apps in ubnto
<rainheart2027> this urgent message to evolve unbunto for multi tasking means less typing code w.c means it is mobile like android ... just make a similarity of bluestacks software
<rainheart2027> ENGR PLEASE MAKE A BLUSTACKS SOFTWARE SIMILARITY IN UBUNTO ... THAT MAKE IT MOBILE AND MULTI TASKING
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-11-24
<rizky> like
<dragos> Hello , everyone
<neurot> Hello
<popey> hello!
 * popey looks for dholbach 
<dholbach> almost there
<popey> Tick tock
<dragos> QUESTION:How to get a free ubuntu phone? I'm a developer with big plans but i need an ubuntu phone\
<dragos> QUESTION:How to get a free ubuntu phone? I'm a developer with big plans but i need an ubuntu phone
<tsimonq2> oh HELLO guys :D
<tsimonq2> is this the right channel to be in, popey?
<tsimonq2> for ubuntuonair.com
<popey> yup yup
<tsimonq2> yay :)
<tsimonq2> popey: could you link those for us?
<tsimonq2> or dholbach?
<dragos> QUESTION:How to get an ubuntu phone for free? I'm a developer with big plans but I don't have an ubuntu phone and I need one
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-community-team
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir
<tsimonq2> thanks!
<theBest> Will all the legacy programs (like gimp, libreoffice, firefox,...) be available for arm-based converged devices? I assume first only the open source programs will be recompiled for arm-based devices!?
<tsimonq2> dragos: +1
<neurot> Q: When are we going to see unity 8
<dragos> tsimonq2: ?
<theBest> QUESTION: Any news on how the scops will work and look on the Unity 8-Desktop?
<tsimonq2> dholbach: QUESTION: if you would like to help out with Snappy development, where do you go?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Is there any plans of a "preview" version of snappy on ubuntu touch any time soon?
<dholbach> theBest, make sure you prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<nxvl> dholback: nice beard!
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: Hi :)
<dholbach> nxvl, haha :)
<tsimonq2> all subscribed :D
<tsimonq2> (to the mailing list)
<theBest> dholbach, I did...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip: oh Hai
<alexpag> hello from Corfu Greece. QUESTION: Is app grid going to replace ubuntu software center in 16.04 Lts release?
<tsimonq2> popey: QUESTION: Do you have an Ubuntu phone, and if so, where do you get one?
<dholbach> theBest, ah, I was looking at the question about legacy programs earlier :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Gnome Store is replacing the ubuntu software center in unity7 how will this affect click packages unity8 and other things?
<theBest> dholbach, oh sorry. I forgot it.
<dholbach> no worries :)
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: tl;dr: not at all
<dholbach> I was just reading the backlog and saw it :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: thats good :3
<theBest> QUESTION: How are you?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: from what I understand, Gnome Apps supports plugins for different backends, so the desktop team is building a backend for the current desktop store, but both will go away in favor of the click/snappy store when Unity 8 is used
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: Yeah I thought that the ubuntu store would be favored in unity8 but I was wondering the plan to get clicks and snaps into the gnome store
<mhall119> there might be a Gnome Apps backend for the snappy store, that was discussed at UOS
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What features and updates are you excited for in OTA9 :P
<popey> http://store.bq.com/es/ubuntu-edition-e-4-5-outlet
<cool_cat> QUESTION: the current unity8 theme looks weird. when will we have a new theme and how it will look like? will it be like ambiance?
<Rat_> QUESTION : is there any chance we can expect a convertable os in ubuntu phones ?
<cool_cat> QUESTION: related to the previous question, how hard is to make my own theme? do i have to know c#?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: What are the ethical questions that need to be answered about Ubuntu members asking for crowdfunding to go to the Feb UbuCon in California ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: talking about themes, any updates on customisable things such as different keyboards, cursors, icons, etc?
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: Can we expect a Facebook scope like the one we've got with OTA8?
<tsimonq2> ooh :)
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: The Unity8 desktop will receive monthly updates like the phones? Or just like the current method?
<cool_cat> QUESTION: why is not SDL2 installed and supported by default? i have really a hard time with simple things like making the app full screen or loading an image :'(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: what plans are there to make scopes more useful and engaging?
<tsimonq2> hahahaha FINALLY gets the pronounciation of my username right :D
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: I've been waiting over a month for Ubuntu Community Funding - what's taking so long ?
<cool_cat> QUESTION: have you heard the news about jolla going to the death valley (x3), what can ubuntu do to not meet jolla in the valley
<_Ridgewing> ^?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> cool_cat I know little about this, what is happening with jolla, is it just switching to creating software only, or is sailfish dead?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is the move from Unity 7 to Unity 8 going to be smoother than the KDE 3 to KDE 4 to Plasma 5 or Gnome 2 to Gnome 3 or Windows 7 to Windows 8 migration headaches or are they doomed to repeat history (and wails of pain and anguish)?
<mhall119> cool_cat: well, we have a pretty reliable investor, for one thing :)
<cool_cat> the lord of teh dragons :P
<cool_cat> ChloeWolfieGirl: they are restructuring or something https://blog.jolla.com/open-letter-jolla-community/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> cool_cat: ah oki
<_Ridgewing> go gnome !
<_Ridgewing> good games tab, recently.
<tsimonq2> yes!
<tsimonq2> popey: you are the ONLY person that pronounces it correctly! :D
<cool_cat> QUESTION: on android you can now sell apps as low as 0.22$ (depending on the country), are there any plans to implement virtual currencies so we "developers" can sell an app at whatever price? users will still have to pay a minimum sum but they then can pay whatever the app costs
<nxvl> so NOT hard to picture popey jumping around in joy
<_Ridgewing> ooh complicated one.
<cool_cat> QUESTION: any news on bq's russian launch? does putin love the bq ubuntu phone?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Who has StarWars tickets ?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Sith or Jedi ?
<nakanut> QUESTION: Is bluetooth FTP and plug-ins for file manager/gallery/etc. being actively worked on for Ubuntu Touch?
<mhall119> popey: opposite
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is Unity 8 going to be better for gaming, or the same as Unity 7?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Have any of you got a steam machine and what do you think of it and how it'll affect gaming on Ubuntu and Ubuntu adoption?
<_Ridgewing> Virgin-Atlantic is £540 return from the UK to LAX, using delta to come back on.
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Is Unity 8 going to be lighter then Unity 7? I don't like the memory hog that is Unity 7 using 3 of my 8 gigs of RAM.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any update on the HUD or the music indicator things like skip, icon, name of song etc?
<koertis> QUESTION: How happy are you with the progress which ubuntu phone made the last couple months until it was launched in February? I had some rumor that it will be available for purchases in shops next year, is this still feasible?
 * mhall119 loves that ChloeWolfieGirl asks after the HUD at every opportunity :)
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, music indicator WIP :-) likely OTA9ish
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: Haha :) I'm glad we both agree that the HUD is loved and needed :P
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: I ask tedg about it every time I see him
<mhall119> same with johnlea
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen: :D Its nice seeing it and having it there :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: Haha they need to know we want it, its important
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, we're getting closer and closer :-) parts are going through QA at the moment
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: The idea of the Facebook scope like the twitter scope, how about G+ or Diaspora scopes similar and then a social agregator? :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen: exciting :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen: its something I look at every few updates on rc to see if something new there :P
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> the music-app click we can't land until its in a stable, but the media-hub portions are partially there already ;-)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: How will the snappy transition affect the flavors?
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: Are WE (developers, translators, Canonical, phone-vendors, etc) ready to have phones on fiscally stores? Can you imagine that day? A day wen people make a queue to buy one phone, like those with new iPhones :p
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Why is the last link on wiki.ubuntu.com/Social for couchsurFing not working ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When can we have physical Ubuntu stores ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any plans for a ubuntu edge 2.0?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: As a way to get more apps on ubuntu phones are there plans to make deals with companys so canonical makes said app such as a native facebook, or a game like doodle jump or sonic for companys for our phone so we get apps and the companys dont have to worry about making one, much like telegram, or is this spreading developers to thin and have other issues?
<_Ridgewing> dholbach: Can I talk to you about the community funding, quickly ?
<mhall119> good show popey and dholbach
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<_Ridgewing> yeps yayz !! \o/
<dholbach> _Ridgewing, sure
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thanks guys :D
<_Ridgewing> Ok, so my name is yselnne .. I asked for $30 community funding.
<popey> Thanks everyone!
<ahayzen> thanks dholbach popey :-)
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-11-26
<thanksgiving> happy thanksgiving
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-11-29
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || No Q&A today! Stay tuned! :D 2016-11-29
<dragonbite> Morning!
<dragonbite> Nextcloud! Woo Hoo! :)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: can a Snap be of a game running in Wine including all of the Wine configurations as a means to make games cross-platform?
<dragonbite> or am I in the wrong place?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-02
<elopio> Hello! Testing day starts in 2 hours and a half.
<elopio> if somebody wants to catch up in the mean time, here's the past session: http://elopio.net/blog/ubuntu-testing-day-wrap-up-20161125/
<elopio> https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat
<elopio> to clone it:
<elopio> sudo apt install git
<elopio> git clone https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat
<elopio> https://gist.github.com/elopio/7e020a8353bb538c396749f2bda80fff
